# Tapestry :: JavaScript - Libs import



## Don_Pazo (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich benutze Tapestry 4.1.5 und will auf meine Seite einpaar JavaScript - Libs einbinden, die sollen aber allerding in dem HTML-Head stehen. Ich will die Libs aber mittels Tapestry einbinden und nicht per Hand. (sonst muss ich 40 Dateien beim Änderung anpassen  )



```
<html jwcid="@Shell" title="11_P">

	
	<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jcarousel/lib/jquery-1.2.3.pack.js"></script>		
	<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jcarousel/lib/jquery.jcarousel.pack.js"></script>		
        					
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://127.0.0.1:8080/11_P/js/jcarousel/lib/jquery.jcarousel.css" />
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://127.0.0.1:8080/11_P/js/jcarousel/skins/tango/skin.css" />
	
	<body jwcid="@Body">

		<h1>Tapestry 01</h1>
	
	</body>
</html>
```

Ich habe mit @Script versucht, der Tag schreibt mit aber leider alles in dem Body-Tag.

Also die Frage ist, wie kann ich die JavaScript-Libs mittels Tapestry in dem Head-Tag einbinden? 

Grüße


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2008)

Warum soll es denn nicht im Body stehen? Ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## Don_Pazo (16. Mai 2008)

Danke, hast recht es funktioniert auch im Body-Tag.

Ich habe es in dem *.script Datei folgendes eingefügt:

```
<include-script resource-path="js/jcarousel/lib/jquery-1.2.3.pack.js" />
 	<include-script resource-path="js/jcarousel/lib/jquery.jcarousel.pack.js" />
```

Danke  :toll:


----------

